# No rain equals no hay! What's your situation?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow that sucks. We're lousy with hay in the northeast, but all the first cut stuff was cut very late since we had such a wet June. I doubt there's much nutrition left in it. Better crappy hay than no hay I suppose.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Similar but..

No rain = no pasture 

Back to the dry lot and round bales sooner than later :/


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Where Im at we're pretty hard up too. Not to mention our barn has storage issues- So we can only store hay up to a month. Creating a problem because most suppliers want to ship in bulk. I dont really have too much worry for the rest of summer but Im going to be hurting in winter =(


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Bad, northern IL is starting to look like Texas with the drought we have had. Corn is King here, but the farmers are gonna take a bath with the loss of corn crop. 

They put even more hay fields into corn so now with this long drought we will have even less of a pretty non existent crop of hay already. We have a bit under a 2 month supply of hay and a couple extra round bales for a group of 7, and we need rain badly. Everyone here is already starting to feed hay since the pastures have all turned into crunchy grass. And then to top it off we are in the triple digits. It was 102 today and for the last 5 days. They think we will have a break on Saturday, down to a whopping 92.

Looks like we will be feeding a lot of pelleted type feed with hay in it. Costly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a sad situation. I don't know about the 2nd cut yet, so will see. I got my load for 2 sheds and will need approximately the same in Fall. However my supplier sold out everything by Jan last year (it was dry here too). Keep my fingers crossed we'll have enough hay this year! Good luck delivering the bales!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Similar... no rain *=* no hay, and then some.

We normally have a decent supply of hay around here, but last year folks came from/had hay brokers come up from the south and southwest to buy hay by the semi-loads because they needed it so bad. It made for a very difficult hay year and drove the prices crazy high for what actually could be found.

This year we haven’t had nearly the rains we need and normally get, so not very good growth at all and the same situation with the brokers coming in already from other areas trying to find and buy hay too. 
The prices are already very expensive! Normally hay is cheap right now and tops out in price mid to late winter. We are already at those prices. :shock:

My hay supplier is also short because of the weather. I’ve already snapped up everything he’s made so far, with a reserve on whatever second cut (if any) can be made, but I will be scrounging, along with thousands of others, for the rest of what I need.
I have a feeling the prices are going to be breaking records here.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Rarely do we get 2nd cuts up this way, it's all done in July and the hay is fantasic this year, rained most of June, now it's getting hot (high 70's, tolerable). Pastures are growing great.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been on the telephone off and on all day trying to track down hay. Finally found an older farmer here locally who said he could let me have 5 round bales, he's scared to let any more go because he has to feed too. $50 per round bale but I said I'll take it if it's good hay. 5 round bales is a start!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thankfully, our supplier is an old friend so we are on the top of his client list. He also has irrigated fields....makes the hay a bit more costly, but he isn't as affected by the drought as others and his hay is always better quality than bales from dry fields. So we're good for the summer, but I don't know about next winter. This last winter was pretty darn lean and he's not going to be able to build his stockpile back up. So, we may end up having to have ours shipped in before next spring.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

No rain in Southern Missouri either. Those who did cut got less than 1/2 of what they normally get. I am heading to Kansas to get some.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Hay was top priority to find at the end of May when our regular guy said he'd already pre-sold everything out of state. Real nice. Anyhow, after calling around, we contracted with a gentleman for a year's worth of hay at a decent price. So glad I found out early enough to find some in the area.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

They got two good cuttings here, but usually we see three and four on a GREAT year -- it will be short, but luckily my hay guy has promised he can cover what we wanted from him, so I feel fortunate.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on mobile so can't multi quote easily.

For the poster with storage issues, call around and see if a self storage space will allow hay storage (they should). Yes you'll have the cost of the storage but that's better than running out and it will probably be cheaper than the premium you're going to have to pay for hay when demand is high and supply is almost gone.

And for the people trying to get what you can...rent a Uhaul and stuff it full. It's bigger than a pickup truck and as long as you sweep it out after its fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad we got our first cutting early, got enough put up for my crew through winter. It's going to be bad here this year I have a feeling.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

We are dry in my part of Minnesota. I got a ok first cutting. Got alittle over half, And got alittle over half for the second cutting. The good news is i have all i need for winter if i can get, but looks like my spending money selling hay will be limited this year.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, we were discussing where we will get hay this year but not because of a shortage but because we can be picky now. We have had the perfect year for hay. Plenty of rain and nice and hot and humid with enough rain the entire time. I have seen a lot of corn fields turned into alfalfa or grass hay because it's worth more than corn now.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

We' ve been having some good rain and already have all we need for the winter! Hoping everyone gets what they need.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

yep, cattle ranchers are now starting to feed hay also in the Midwest, further putting a strain on the hay supply..its gonna be a tough winter!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Wow, we were discussing where we will get hay this year but not because of a shortage but because we can be picky now. We have had the perfect year for hay. Plenty of rain and nice and hot and humid with enough rain the entire time. I have seen a lot of corn fields turned into alfalfa or grass hay because it's worth more than corn now.


 
Where in MN are you. You are one of the lucky ones in Mn. We are so dry by fargo. Got our first good rain in about 3 weeks today.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Here in arkansas we are in the worst drought in about thirty years. We got one cutting (usually get three) and will probably not get another. Some people here have been feeding hay since this time last year because of the drought. Equines are being let loose because people can't feed them. My dad got two jennys that way. They were found watering the highway in need of groceries. Nobody claimed them after several months so the sheriffs dept put them up for adoption. 

Thankfully I live on the road my hay comes from. I call ahead and reserve it and drive by the field often to check in with the grower. I usually get far more than I need as far as hay goes. Usually I get 150 squares a yr. for two horses and a donkey. I still have about thirty five 75 lb squares and one round left from last year but this year I went ahead and got two hundred just in case. I started using slow feed nets last year and it cut down my waste to almost nothing. I probably wasted less than a half a bale all year due to using the nets.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Where in MN are you. You are one of the lucky ones in Mn. We are so dry by fargo. Got our first good rain in about 3 weeks today.


Twin cities. We've been in that little rain belt luckily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Twin cities. We've been in that little rain belt luckily.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have had my worst hay yet. To cold in the spring so the alfalfa grew but the grass didnt grow to good. Then to hot and the alfalfa grew great and the grass didnt. But cant complain to much at least i got some hay.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope you all get the hay you need for your horses and cattle


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> I have had my worst hay yet. To cold in the spring so the alfalfa grew but the grass didnt grow to good. Then to hot and the alfalfa grew great and the grass didnt. But cant complain to much at least i got some hay.


So far everything is growing like weeds but we're only half way through summer so anything could happen. But we have hay coming tomorrow and were putting in orders for round bales soon so we only need to worry about the pasture dying to soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

poppy1356 said:


> Wow, we were discussing where we will get hay this year but not because of a shortage but because we can be picky now. We have had the perfect year for hay. Plenty of rain and nice and hot and humid with enough rain the entire time. I have seen a lot of corn fields turned into alfalfa or grass hay because it's worth more than corn now.


No - it has not been perfect. Suppliers have to time the cutting and drying to avoid the rain. Horary Allysum is an issue for some suppliers due to the dry fall.

Our supplier has had to change several loads of horse hay into cow hay due to rain/humidity/weed issues. He's honest about his quality.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

mls said:


> No - it has not been perfect. Suppliers have to time the cutting and drying to avoid the rain. Horary Allysum is an issue for some suppliers due to the dry fall.
> 
> Our supplier has had to change several loads of horse hay into cow hay due to rain/humidity/weed issues. He's honest about his quality.


Hmm I guess our barn has a few local suppliers we get it from. They have gotten picky with the quality though which is good. But it seems to be very spotty as the rain has been very selective where it falls this year. Just a bit away and it's either too much rain or not enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

A month ago I was Begging for dry weather !!! Now well I think we need a rain dance.. Hubby is an Agronomist and right now he is so tired of looking at Burnt up corn from no rain. just to the north of us..I think all the Crops are doing Terrible here in Nebraska.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We paid $5 a bale this year. Got 300. (Should last us through the winter) but im not sure if there will be a 3rd cutting.

Hay around here is shooting up to $8-$11 per bale. Yikes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Just the opposite in the UK.
Very warm and dry in March, cold wet and windy in April. A few good days in May where they were busy silaging - since then nothing but rain, rain and more rain. Haven't had three days in a row, dry and hot.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

JUST called about hay, since I've driven by 2 cuttings so far this year. 
50-60 lb bales
1st Cut
$6.25/bale 
2nd Cut
$7.25/bale
I'm calling tomorrow when the 2nd cut is going to be baled, and I'm buying at least 150 bales, which is between 1/4 and 1/3 of what I need, about 350 bales/winter. I'm grazing my 3 horses on _some_ grass, LOTS of clover and (edible to us) weeds like dandelions and another weed that can be used in salads. They are all in good weight, and I won't be giving them ANY hay until the pastures play out in November.
We haven't had nearly enough rain here, but ALL of the corn and soybeans look pretty good in our neck of the woods. We should all pray for rain.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow that's a lot for hay. I know we are getting 2,000 bales delivered tomorrow and it was either 3.50 or 4 a bale. Prices were set at beginning of year for this load.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Wow that's a lot for hay. I know we are getting 2,000 bales delivered tomorrow and it was either 3.50 or 4 a bale. Prices were set at beginning of year for this load.


Owch. We are having a bad hay year but i can get good hay for $2.50-$3


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Owch. We are having a bad hay year but i can get good hay for $2.50-$3


Yea it's a huge chunk when you talk several thousand bales but it's much better than some parts of the country so can't complain too much. It's still pretty reasonable for the area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a good supplier, and we've been lucky in the rain department - maybe a little too much. However, it's early summer and I'm going to start picking up hay right now, just in case. Better to be safe then sorry. 
Hopefully everyone can find hay - it's been a rough few years and I've seen some incredible horses down south for free because of it. Hard way to lose your dream.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Owch. We are having a bad hay year but i can get good hay for $2.50-$3


it is starting to rise the longer the drought goes on..it also depends on the hay people..some just cut what grows, some seed & feed their fields, some bale tight some bale looser also depends on types legumes vs grasses. so what you might think is "good" hay to some else it isn't last year we had an issue in the midwest because Texas had such a drought that 18 wheelers were coming up by the fleets & picking up hay from the fields because the market supported better cash flow down there...I will bet the same thing will happen for us this year...trucks will be bringing in hay but we will end up paying premium prices in the winter. if you are getting "good" hay at 3/bale I'd stock up now if you are in the drought region


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

We've had to have hay shipped in or scrounged. Nothing's grown up to this point. Anything we can get our hands on helps.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry guys, looks like the Texas drought rubbed off on a few of you guys! Thankfully for us though, after an 11 month drought with absolutely NO rain last year and almost no hay, this year has been better. We've had a substantial amount of rain this year, though we could use just a bit more to catch up after last year, and we've had a pretty good cut. So long as we get atleast one or two more good rains in the next month or so, we should get a fair 2nd cut as well. Quality isn't very good and its pretty much impossible to NOT get hay that has burrs in it, but we're thankful that prices have dropped a bit.

This time last year, we were paying $225 per mid to low quality 2/3 timothy 1/3 alfalfa 900 pound round bale, and anywhere from $16-$20.50 for a 50 lb square. And with 42 horses.....eesh. It made us want to cy every time that we fed hay. Even cow hay was running $150 a round bale, and wasnt even worth the land that it took to grow it on.

This year though, mercifully, prices have dropped. We just bought 300 square bales and 15 round bales at $12 and $135 each, with the hay being timothy/alfalfa  still not the best quality, some of it was pretty dry already, but we did get quite a few good quality bales for the first time in who knows how long.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's hoping that you have storage. If NOT, make some storage, even if your car has to live outside. I had to store hay in an old chicken barn with cement floors where I used to board my horses and I picked up wooden pallets to stack my hay on. Just start buying whatever you can and, if your horses are on pasture keep them there as long as possible. My grass will grow back next year, even if it's REALLY mowed down--been there, done that.
Do your winter prep NOW. If you have storage, stack it yourself. I have bought from different sources, and I organize and subdivide the hay in my loft so that I can feed it in a certain order. I rebuilt my shelter's manger last November, and that will cut down on next winter's waste. I also have their 50 lb salt block in it, so that when it DOES rain, the salt doesn't melt away, or get pee'd on outside. Keep it dry under your hay, and sweep and feed THAT after the stack is gone.
Last winter I bought and store a number of bags of alfalfa cubes and added those to their diet when it was really cold.
When I _do_ mow, I let it dry a day, and then I sweep it up to feed, too, and I don't worry about it bc I don't treat my lawn with any chemicals. I KNOW that there is a debate about this, but when there's lots of hay people are picky. When it's hard to come buy you do what you have to do.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Dry and hooooootter than I ever remember it here in northeast Ohio!!! And yeah poor horses are grazing in baren pastures right now  luckily the owners of the barn grow their own hay and have lots of land so we haven't run into an issue with a shortage yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Sorry guys, looks like the Texas drought rubbed off on a few of you guys! Thankfully for us though, after an 11 month drought with absolutely NO rain last year and almost no hay, this year has been better. We've had a substantial amount of rain this year, though we could use just a bit more to catch up after last year, and we've had a pretty good cut. So long as we get atleast one or two more good rains in the next month or so, we should get a fair 2nd cut as well. Quality isn't very good and its pretty much impossible to NOT get hay that has burrs in it, but we're thankful that prices have dropped a bit.
> 
> This time last year, we were paying $225 per mid to low quality 2/3 timothy 1/3 alfalfa 900 pound round bale, and anywhere from $16-$20.50 for a 50 lb square. And with 42 horses.....eesh. It made us want to cy every time that we fed hay. Even cow hay was running $150 a round bale, and wasnt even worth the land that it took to grow it on.
> 
> This year though, mercifully, prices have dropped. We just bought 300 square bales and 15 round bales at $12 and $135 each, with the hay being timothy/alfalfa  still not the best quality, some of it was pretty dry already, but we did get quite a few good quality bales for the first time in who knows how long.


WOW! I knew it was bad but had no idea just how bad. No wonder everybody was trucking their hay down there..they were robbing you guys! Holy to-lido..outrageous prices!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> it is starting to rise the longer the drought goes on..it also depends on the hay people..some just cut what grows, some seed & feed their fields, some bale tight some bale looser also depends on types legumes vs grasses. so what you might think is "good" hay to some else it isn't


O its good hay. Put up dry, good quality, Alfalfa, orchard grass mix. I dont buy for myself i have very good hay i put up. I buy other hay for friends and they come pick it up from other state. Im very fussy and wont pay more then $3 a bale.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

For storage: If you have the ground room. You can get a 'shed in a bag', large tent. and then put the hay on pallets and stake the tent down really well. I use a little one of these over my round bale feeder, but they make big ones. 

In november, I switched over to round bales. I currently have 6 4x5s I just picked up, and 1 left over from last year. I have 3 horses, and a llama. one horse has PLE, so I need to make sure she has free-choice hay all the time. I can only store 90-100 square bales in my little hay barn. Im planning on getting a total of 18 round bales all stacked neatly in the yard by the end of the month. And enough square bales to top off what is in my hay barn now. The hard part is finding a way to keep the round bales covered. To keep my horses from gorging themselves on the round bales, I wrap them in nets, and this helps them last a little longer.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Where in MN are you. You are one of the lucky ones in Mn. We are so dry by fargo. *Got our first good rain in about 3 weeks today*.


I nearly crapped and fell in it when I read this :rofl:. I know that it really depends on where you're located, but if we got a good rain once a month, we'd be green and lush. We've not had a good rain since about February...maybe March. The end of winter was a lot greener than spring has been.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

eclipseranch said:


> WOW! I knew it was bad but had no idea just how bad. No wonder everybody was trucking their hay down there..they were robbing you guys! Holy to-lido..outrageous prices!


 XD crazy isn't it? Unfortunately though, you gotta do what you gotta do to feed the animals. We were definitely feeding a much larger amount of pelleted feed last year than usual though o.o


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I nearly crapped and fell in it when I read this :rofl:. I know that it really depends on where you're located, but if we got a good rain once a month, we'd be green and lush. We've not had a good rain since about February...maybe March. The end of winter was a lot greener than spring has been.


 
Glad i can give you a good laugh. haha. We are nice and green here just dont have the growth as normal. I have cut 400 bales off of 12 acres and last year at this time i had over 750 from the same field.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

It hasn't stopped raining here since May. No hay's been cut this year at all - no first cut, no second cut. The fields are soaked, and the cattle are being brought into the sheds. I have no idea what the animals in this country are going to be eating come the winter.

The maize is still 6 inches high, the rape is four weeks behind where it should be. It's all a bit of a problem.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

It's so hard to read all these horrible situations after having just lived it myself last year. I live between Dallas and the OK border. Got lucky enough to cut 300 bales off my own 10 acre hay field last year (very mixed grass but mine aren't picky and neither am I) and then it all burned up in our barn fire in November. Talk about crappy timing. Our God sent was that we seeded one of our other pastures in winter rye a month before the barn fire and that stuff kept my 4 horses fat and happy. I was given 12 square bales from Tractor Supply and another local feeder after the fire and a neighbor gave us a round bale. I was actually able to milk those and keep them happy on the rye. I will always plant winter rye on my other field now. The hay situation is slightly better this year. We had decent rain in March and April so we got another 300 bales off our 10 acre hay field again, and its actually ready for another cut. The second cut probably won't produce quite as many but the grass actually looks better. Less weeds. For those that are struggling with hay, I was able to supplement with beet pulp which is still at a doable price and then again, for the winter, consider winter rye if you have the option to plant your own pastures with it. It's cheap and super easy to grow. It'll keep you from burning through that precious winter hay supply. Otherwise, stock up NOW!!!! Our prices last year went from $4-5 a square bale in June to $10-15 by August. It was crazy how quick prices went up. Throw a tarp over the extra if you have to. It's better to have it and figure something out vs. figure it out and then not be able to afford it. Not to mention, if you're struggling to find hay, obviously rain is currently not an issue. LOL! Sorry...I can joke because I'm from TX and have very much been there.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> it is starting to rise the longer the drought goes on..it also depends on the hay people..some just cut what grows, some seed & feed their fields, some bale tight some bale looser also depends on types legumes vs grasses. so what you might think is "good" hay to some else it isn't last year we had an issue in the midwest because Texas had such a drought that 18 wheelers were coming up by the fleets & picking up hay from the fields because the market supported better cash flow down there...I will bet the same thing will happen for us this year...trucks will be bringing in hay but we will end up paying premium prices in the winter. if you are getting "good" hay at 3/bale I'd stock up now if you are in the drought region


 
Yup, the 18 wheelers have already been rolling in here to buy for the South, just like last year. That's why even crappy first cuts right now are going over $7.00 for 40 lb small square bales. Whatever seconds to be found don't even start under $8.00. I'm very afraid to see what the prices will be come cold weather.
No one around here even remembers hay going for so high before, even in the dead of winter, or being so hard to find.


We are a fairly high hay producing area with generally adequate rain. Before the drought down South, hay was usually $3.00 for really nice first cut and $4.00 for second. 

Last year, place after place kept saying the same thing... "Sorry, already shipped it to Texas/South, don't have any more." 
The livestock auctions were crazy busy because there was nothing to even buy to feed the animals and people had to sell or let them starve.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Sometimes it's easy to forget that too much of a good thing isn't really a good thing either. Sorry to hear what your part of the world is struggling with Shropshirerosie. I'd love to throw some of our sunshine your way in exchange for a few clouds.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

mammakatja said:


> Sometimes it's easy to forget that too much of a good thing isn't really a good thing either. Sorry to hear what your part of the world is struggling with Shropshirerosie. I'd love to throw some of our sunshine your way in exchange for a few clouds.


 Us too Shropshirerosie! We deperately need rain and a whole lot less heat and sun!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Our guy just got first cutting baled about 2 weeks ago....we were sweating there as hay was LOW. 

We have had A LOT of rain this spring and we have a few good hay guys around here that are on the river so have water rights (which is a blessing). So around my area we have no worries about hay at the moment.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I bale my own hay luckily, but usually sell to a lot of horse owners near me and it isn't look great so far. A field we did last week that we usually get around 200 bales from, we got a total of about 80. Its decent quality but just very thin and has taken a while to grow. I'm in southern Indiana. 

*If we have any extra hay this year (probobly not until the second cutting) I'll post a thread for anybody near S. IN that needs hay. We sell it for 2.75/2.50 a bale depending on what it is. Bales around generally around 50lbs*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel SO fortunate my BO has farmers who lease her land and bale much of it. We have already put up all that is needed for winter. My horse will NOT be going back to VA. I want him where I know he can be fed well for a reasonable price. I will sacrifice riding.


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

My mom's been considering moving Dolly back to my grandparents' place and I said hold off at least til next spring. Located in Iowa near the Quad Cities. Our BO bales his own hay luckily and has got two cuttings so far, the alfalfa is flowering but too short to cut again thus far.
Unfortunately lack of rain means the pasture is dead. The horses have been put on hay early this year. BO has been getting flooded with calls, people wanting hay, but he's not selling at the moment as we may even be running short ourselves.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I just took my one and only cutting on my grass hay field. Got 130 bales. Whitch is what i got last year. So that feild goes the same every year. Im ready for winter. I have enough hay now to make it 600 days feeding hay.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

After the major drought we went through here in the Southeast a few years ago, I've become permanently paranoid about hay. Around here, we buy by the bale, not by the ton. We saw hay go from 3.00 a square bale, delivered and stacked to over $8.00 a bale, pick it up yourself in the field. And then that became unavailable. We had friends with a cattle hauler coming back empty from Texas and we stuffed that with hay...and survived. But there was NO hay here. None. You could get a square bale of coastal bermuda at TSC for $15. Alfalfa was over $20.

Between droughts and fires, I would think that even the areas that have a lot of hay are going to see major price increases as demand grows. And then you have to add in hauling costs. A really bad winter that increases demand could be a disaster. I hope I'm worrying unnecessarily.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

poppy1356 said:


> Yea it's a huge chunk when you talk several thousand bales but it's much better than some parts of the country so can't complain too much. It's still pretty reasonable for the area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope - it's not! Your BO is getting taken to the cleaners.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Last year was our worst year in Oklahoma. Locally, round bales of dubious quality got up to $150. Hay was being shipped in from as far away as Wisconsin.

This year we're way better. We've had some decent rain, and prices are finally dropping... though not the way they were two years ago! But I know other regions not far from us, such as Arkansas, are in droughts this year, which means our hay prices will still stay relatively high since many people here will no doubt be shipping there.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

We're lucky that we have field we could hay this summer. I'm actually about to go head out to the field right now to put up more hay. ^^ So our situation is pretty good. We also have some left over from last year...


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

I just went to pick up 3 more round bales, looking at a total of 9 sitting at my house now. Next week Ill have 3 more. and getting a load of 100 square bales. I still need to find 6 more round bales somewhere, though its near impossible here. When I visited my hay guy yesterday, he said that a guy called from Arizona offering him $17/bale for his squares. (which he sells for 3.50), he said that even after shipping costs, hed come out making $12,000. whoa. He also said that I was the smart one to come get what was there before it wasnt there anymore. People are already calling trying to prepay for second cutting round bales, and he just doesnt think theres going to be much. Im just stocking up on what i can buy and Im going to try to be happy about it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's some hay in Dayton TN..

hay for sale $1.87


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Here's some hay in Dayton TN..
> 
> hay for sale $1.87


Thanks Gunslinger, I'll send that around to all my friends who are still looking. I believe I have now contracted (and paid for) all the hay I will need hopefully. Pretty pricey but its really pretty hay! Orchard grass, alfafa and timothy, shrink strapped and HEAVY bales. Smells awesome too, I want to eat it, LOL!


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Our hay and pasture situation is bleak at best here in southern Indiana because of this drought. Our pastures are non existent and we just got 50 square bales of hay from our second cutting of hay that normally produces about 400. And we have already fed about half of those in the past 2 weeks. 

We have found 100 4x5 round bales for $20 each and even though it hurts the pocketbook we just bought all of them. It is not the best hay in the world but it beats feeding them snowballs this winter. 

The hay and pasture fields around here are GONE because of cattle prices and corn prices. Most of the farmers have sold off their cattle and then planted their pastures and hay fields in corn which is now burnt up and not going to produce a thing. I am afraid there are going to be alot of farms go under this fall. We are all worried for sure.

If anyone is around Kentucky or southern Indiana I do have a list of places that have round bales for sale that are still reasonable. Most of them are around $20. If you are interested just let me know and I will hook ya up with them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Harley, I know a lot of people in the northern part of the state that are looking. I'm glad I've got mine put up already. I've seem ads locally for small squares at $8 and 4x5 rounds for $80. I'm a couple hours north of Indy. We are in a band that when we have had the small bits of rain it's all went south and north of us. Frustrating!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we have a dealer that gets us round bale and are lookiing for small ones. but there are some around here we also water our pastures.,


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Harley, I know a lot of people in the northern part of the state that are looking. I'm glad I've got mine put up already. I've seem ads locally for small squares at $8 and 4x5 rounds for $80. I'm a couple hours north of Indy. We are in a band that when we have had the small bits of rain it's all went south and north of us. Frustrating!


Yeah how bout these last few days with the rain all over except where I live! I swear it has all split as soon as it gets to northeast Ohio and gone around us every time!! I think it's been 2 weeks since it last rained and that was just a 10-minute storm so didn't help :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^It seriously makes me want to scream HITS. Yesterday, green all over the radar. We literally had about 10 drops fall on my deck. My friend, who lives a whopping 8, yes 8 miles away got a flippin' inch & a half. I have a lot of pasture but with no rain it's going to be gone. I've kept them out of my woods to keep it as backup (I'm really glad I haven't had time to mow it and its really grown up), my hay fields are burnt up - there will be no second cutting. Got a call a couple days ago to put 60 days on a mare for a guy that wants to pay me with 300 squares of Tim/alfalfa. He only has 2 horses and put up a bunch with the early spring we had, I jumped on it and told him to bring the mare as soon as he wanted. At least I'm covered if my pastures completely burn up and if we have a rain miracle, I will have hay to spare. 

There are so many free horse ads right now because of the hay situation it's nauseating. Judged a 4-H show awhile back, their club leader was telling me that she had woke up one morning to 4 extra horses in her pasture. 

Lots of praying & doing a rain dance. There are 4 days on the 10 day forecast with a chance of rain. Optimistic about next Sunday, a student is taking my big mare to fair to jump and using my Ian Millar, light oil saddle so if it's going to rain I am sure that will be the day for it lol! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It has been extremely dry in MI in certain areas. I got my hay in for the year, first cutting was great. I have scrambled before due to the weather and it stinks, scary too. I feel for you and I will send a prayer your way.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Last year horse owners could get small squares for $85 a ton, $60 a ton for large rounds, and we were shipping hay to Texas and Oklahoma just for the write off to help. 

This year the hay crop is about one-fourth of what it normally is and people are paying about $250 a ton regardless if they need three tons for their backyard horse or 500 or 600 tons for cattle. We've been feeding hay and hauling water all summer.

Next year? A flood perhaps!


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll send some rain to you. It's raining every day out here.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Reeltje said:


> I'll send some rain to you. It's raining every day out here.


 
lol. Wish you could. Then we'd all return the favor when you need it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I found a new supplier. He's selling me 50-65 lb bales at $6.00/bale. (I pick up.) I've already go 115 bales stacked in my loft, and I just sent him a check for the rest--I'm buying 400 bales from him. His building can hold 10,000 bales.
NEWER buyers are gonna be paying $8.00/bale. IF we don't start getting some decent rain, it will probably double by the Fall.

Here is a link to the US Drought Monitor HIstory
Drought?s Footprint - Graphic - NYTimes.com


Praying for rain.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

My hay guy had considerably less this year as well. I was able to get enough for the year. I've got 350 squares in the barn - with two horses to feed. 

If you don't already, may I suggest to everyone to take the extra few minutes and weigh their hay before feeding it. It seems a little @[email protected] retentive I know, but when every little bit helps and the price is going through the roof - why feed too much, especially if you have horses that don't eat all of it and waste it. I have noticed a significant hay savings by doing so. I ordered a luggage scale from eBay for $3.50 that hangs in the barn and can hold 80lbs. I use a nylon grain bag and baling twine to put my hay on and weigh it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Reeltje said:


> I'll send some rain to you. It's raining every day out here.


Where is "here?" Are you in Heaven?!? Are you...gulp...an Angel?!?!?!?
Oh Joy, Oh rapture!!



Seriously, thanks for the prayers. =D


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If things get tight with people, I'm down here in Texas, and we've had a great hay season. I have friends selling their coastal rounds for $30 a pop. I know people who could ship hay out with shipping costs if need be.

We were in this position last year, absolutely desperate. I'd love to help in any way possible.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Bless you. My hay man just shipped a semi of hay to a friend in Arkansas.
Maybe we should have a thread to connect hay buyers and sellers.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Corporal that would be a GREAT idea, people could post by state and it just gets updated as people find more. We have three hay fields here that we cut, and the front field is about dead and even if we cut it to try and grow it out, I doubt it will grow. We just got a little rain and I think we may get one more cut off the bottom field but we should have already had two more by now. :/ We just had four horses leave though because of family drama between them, so I think we will be fine. BUT I think we should start that thread!


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

It is so-so here. It is has been so dang hot here. Then there are huge storms. But after a small amount of time the rain is all dried up. But, there is not near the amount of hay as there normally is. A few years ago we went through a nasty drought (south east) and then with the south west having such problems with drought there were semi-truck loads going out there with hay like crazy......now.....I am not sure what we are going to do. Here is to everyone finding enough hay for this winter.


----------

